# so which helmet wont make me look like a mushroom...



## teletext45 (4 Apr 2011)

I'm like a few people with a long narrow face, the helmet i currently use is a uvex boss race, its a resonable helmet but really makes my head look like a mushroom. 

After watching the road races on television i'm yet to se a cyclist whos helmet looks the way mine does, has anyone got any sugestions of helmets which may be more suitable for a smaller head?? 


andrew


----------



## slowmotion (5 Apr 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much about it. If you are a professional rider with serious sponsorship money to worry about, there will be people to advise you about a comprehensive head replacement. The rest of us look pretty silly anyway. Who cares? 

Edit: spelling


----------



## danphoto (5 Apr 2011)

When you're 20, you worry what people think about the way you look.

When you're 40, you don't care what they think.

When you're 60, you realise that nobody ever gave a rat's ...


----------



## Fletch456 (5 Apr 2011)

Andrew, The only one I've liked is the Giro Atmos - I spent more to find one I liked look of and the fit so that I may actually wear it (am not a big helmet fan). Though that said...I've a big head. Go into a shop and try a few on.....?


----------



## suecsi (5 Apr 2011)

I wear a matt black Met Commuter (bought it from Amazon). It has a little bit more coverage to the side and rear of the head, as it incorporates a rear led light)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Camaleonte-Adult-Commutor-Cycle-Helmet/dp/B002UHKN7Q/ref=pd_cp_sg_1

Mine is a bit more matt than this but they are available elsewhere.


----------



## Jezston (5 Apr 2011)

The more you pay, the smaller they get whilst still meeting the standards.

I have a cheap Giro helmet, and it is a bit mushroomy. But I'm not paying £170 to get one that's slightly neater looking.


----------



## Fnaar (5 Apr 2011)

Why not simply accept and embrace mushroominess, and go for one of these?






(btw, googling for helmet+mushroom might bring some 'interesting' results)


----------



## Jezston (5 Apr 2011)

Someone please tell me I wasn't the only person who started hearing the Mario Kart 'gold star' music and Toad shouting "woohoo!" when I saw that?


----------



## numbnuts (5 Apr 2011)

Don't worry about looking like a mushroom
just worry how pitiful your going to look being spoon fed by a nurse/wife after having brain damage


----------



## sabian92 (5 Apr 2011)

Bell Venture. I've got one and it's pretty comfy. Fits me like a glove.


----------



## biglad (5 Apr 2011)

Jezston said:


> Someone please tell me I wasn't the only person who started hearing the Mario Kart 'gold star' music and Toad shouting "woohoo!" when I saw that?



Nah mate, you wern't alone there!


----------



## corshamjim (5 Apr 2011)

sabian92 said:


> Bell Venture. I've got one and it's pretty comfy. Fits me like a glove.



+1. I'm not fussed one way or another about the look. Here it is in action on my bonce.


----------



## pepecat (5 Apr 2011)

I have a Giro Monza helmet (about £70) and it fits perfectly. I'm a bit of a pin head (small head) and it doesn't look too mushroomy on me!


----------



## ramses (5 Apr 2011)

Met Forte, tits nice and close, doesn't look like a mushroom. Comes in different colours, not just white.
It's the one I use, and I love it. Most comfortable one I found at the time I was looking.


----------



## jonrwg (5 Apr 2011)

How about Giro Monza?


----------



## soulful dog (5 Apr 2011)

It's good to know I'm not the only person who has this problem 

However, I occasionally have to wear a hard hat at work, and I look stupid wearing that too..... so there's probably no hope for me!


----------



## slowmotion (5 Apr 2011)

soulful dog said:


> It's good to know I'm not the only person who has this problem
> 
> However, I occasionally have to wear a hard hat at work, and I look stupid wearing that too..... so there's probably no hope for me!




You could always take the DIY route and fabricate your headwear to a custom level of safety......

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV-iP1jSMlI[/media]


----------



## Piemaster (5 Apr 2011)

ramses said:


> Met Forte, *tits nice and close*, doesn't look like a mushroom. Comes in different colours, not just white.
> It's the one I use, and I love it. Most comfortable one I found at the time I was looking.



Yeah, but what about the helmet?


----------



## teletext45 (5 Apr 2011)

cheers guys 

mario kart you say??? 

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MytfhzcSF-Y



 
andy


----------



## Kirstie (6 Apr 2011)

Giros make me look like a mushroom as do specialized helmets, but Met don't for some reason. I must have a met shaped head. I have a couple of friends who both have larger heads and they look better in Giro.


----------



## sabian92 (6 Apr 2011)

corshamjim said:


> +1. I'm not fussed one way or another about the look. Here it is in action on my bonce.





They come in a few colours as well, and for £25 they're reasonably priced too. Can't go wrong with them.


----------



## Fnaar (6 Apr 2011)

ramses said:


> Met Forte, tits nice and close, *doesn't look like a mushroom*. Comes in different colours, not just white.
> It's the one I use, and I love it. Most comfortable one I found at the time I was looking.




Hmm... debatable... looks a bit like chopped mushrooms...


----------



## Jezston (6 Apr 2011)

Fnaar - I'm disappointed in you. How could you have missed that massive freudian slip in ramses post?


----------



## gb155 (6 Apr 2011)

God I hate the way I look in ALL helmets

I even have a Team issue HTC one that I cant bring myself to wear


----------



## Fnaar (6 Apr 2011)

ramses said:


> Met Forte, *tits nice and close*, doesn't look like a mushroom. Comes in different colours, not just white.
> It's the one I use, and I love it. Most comfortable one I found at the time I was looking.






Jezston said:


> Fnaar - I'm disappointed in you. How could you have missed that massive freudian slip in ramses post?


----------



## Luv Handles (6 Apr 2011)

Well are you looking for a racing helmet, or leisure helmet? Fitting helemts to faces is a bit of a science and if you are open to an alternative style fo cyclign helmet, then *BERN* make a great range. Check them out. If your all about LYCRA though, it will be hard to swdae you to wear one of these.


----------



## Makemore (6 Apr 2011)

I think they all look crap,i was in asda the other day and got one for 3quid and was suprised it was better looking than my more expensive one ,the only reason i got another one was because my old one was so big it used to obscure my eyes


----------



## Fletch456 (25 Apr 2011)

Teletext - did you get a new helmet yet? Only I rode with a guy the other day who had a Lazer Helium, which was in black and it may have been partly due to the rest of his outfit and perhaps his shape too but I thought it looked really pretty good. And a darn good job of being un-mushroom like. I was impressed by it.


----------



## Rebel Ian (25 Apr 2011)

I tried a Specialized helmet on the other day which is the only one I've ever found fit my head that doesn't make me look silly but IIRC it was £179! For that price, I'd rather look silly.


----------



## asterix (25 Apr 2011)

Recently tried a £150 helmet. Paying that much simply isn't worth it IMO. Comfort is the most important feature for me, some models fit, others don't.


----------



## buggi (25 Apr 2011)

Fletch456 said:


> Andrew, The only one I've liked is the Giro Atmos - I spent more to find one I liked look of and the fit so that I may actually wear it (am not a big helmet fan). Though that said...I've a big head. Go into a shop and try a few on.....?



+1 i have this helmet and i have a long face. i was inbetween sizes and went for larger one as it sat further down my head and looked better. Also, i noticed when trying on helmets that colour can make a difference. When i had the one before (which was also a giro but not an atmos) the red was the best, black looked bigger and white just looked like a dome, but all the same style. 



ramses said:


> Met Forte, tits nice and close, doesn't look like a mushroom. Comes in different colours, not just white.
> It's the one I use, and I love it. Most comfortable one I found at the time I was looking.


this one looks like nice but may not make your tits look nice and close, you'll need a good bra for that. 

most staff in an LBS will be happy for you to try out different ones, they will fully understand the need to look good on a bike!


----------



## buggi (25 Apr 2011)

ps, going to for the larger size also means i can comfortably wear a thermal skull cap underneath it in the winter.


----------



## chewy (25 Apr 2011)

According to "the wife", I look daft.

Nothing to do with having a helmet or not (or being anywhere near my bike for that matter!). I then make the usual joke about her liking my helmet....... Etcetc :$ ;-)


For the record I have a Bell venture too. Don't know how it looks as have no mirror on the bike! :-D


----------



## steve52 (25 Apr 2011)

mmm look like a mushroom? better that than drool like a vegitable, lol but work on ur issues a blind man would love to see u,


----------



## ramses (25 Apr 2011)

Just come back to this thread and saw my bad typing "tits nice and close" Ha ha ha ha!





Just for the record it "fits" nice and close.

But I'm always happy for tits nice and close!


----------



## Bicycle (25 Apr 2011)

I'd never even thought what I looked like in my cycle helmet...

I looked today and noticed that I resemble a mushroom...

Too late to change now...

I've been wearing that helmet on and off for well over a decade.


----------



## cragster (25 Apr 2011)

Just got myself a Specialized Echelon helmet from Evans for 50quid. Feels comfy and looks good (according to the wife.) I can now get rid of my old 15 quid Halfords helmet that I've had for the last 5 years! Apparently I did look like a mushroom in that one


----------



## gbb (25 Apr 2011)

ramses said:


> Met Forte, tits nice and close, doesn't look like a mushroom. Comes in different colours, not just white.
> It's the one I use, and I love it. Most comfortable one I found at the time I was looking.


Funny thing is, i have the Met Stradivarius, very similar. My face is longish and slim...and sometimes i think i look like a mushroom, but i got one slightly bigger than neccessary for the same reason a Kirstie, getting something under it in the winter.
Bloody thing cost me a fortune...its a sod when you look at everything in the shop, and only feel remotely happy with the most expensive in there


----------



## frank9755 (25 Apr 2011)

ramses said:


> Just come back to this thread and saw my bad typing "tits nice and close" Ha ha ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because of you, I expect all the shops will have sold out of them now!


----------



## ramses (26 Apr 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Because of you, I expect all the shops will have sold out of them now!






Perhaps I could get some commission from MET!


----------

